# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  AI Avatars, Alethea AI, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Alethea AI

producthunt.com/posts/ai-avatars

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alethea AI makes it easy to create AI avatars from a single photo"

by Dean Takahashi
October 27, 2020

----------

